# Expobar Leva



## kent2679 (Mar 30, 2019)

Hi everyone, i want to buy an Expobar Leva 2 , does anyone have any trusted retailers that they can recommend me ?


----------



## Saltydog (Jan 27, 2019)

Bella Barista


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Seconded and thirded for that matter, you won't find a better supplier and they do really good warranty as well as excellent back up service should you ever need it.


----------



## gordonb (Apr 28, 2018)

Hi,

I'm in the same boat in looking to buy an Expobar Leva DB plus a grinder second hand. I've noticed that BellaBarista have been out of stock of the Leva for a while though I guess I should call to check ie. https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/brands/expobar-leva-dual-boiler-coffee-machine-reservoir-plumb-in.html

Does anyone have experience of CoffeeItalia as they seem to be having a good sale on Expobar Brewtus IV Leva Multiboiler which I believe is the same thing eg. https://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/expobar-leva-2-boiler-vibration.html

I will probably ask a few more questions on technical aspects on the relevant threads.

Cheers

Gordon


----------

